

North Korean Concentration Camp - Google Headquarters - patkbriggs
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=north+korean+concentration+camp&hl=en&sll=37.423548,-122.170372&sspn=0.041035,0.077162&t=h&hq=north+korean+concentration+camp&z=13

======
michielvoo
As we know by now, map search is a) local and b) personal. So if you want to
share map search results, try sharing it like this:

[http://maps.google.com?q=north+korean+concentration+camp](http://maps.google.com?q=north+korean+concentration+camp)

Nothing to see here...

~~~
MCompeau
I can't seem to find a way to share the local/personalized results I get with
others via link. Is it even possible/reasonable? Would appreciate any advice,
thanks.

------
daliusd
Nothing to see here. It simply returns what's the most relevant in specific
area (in this case word "North" matches).

------
jwilliams
Odd, although not unique. "Terrorist training camp" centres me near-ish to
Mountain View as well.

I wouldn't be surprised if there is a "if null" that defaults to the
Googleplex. I guess these searches are getting filtered in some way and the
default is kicking in.

